# Battlefield 3: DICE verstärkt Anti-Cheat-Aufwand - mehrere hundert Cheater gebannt



## TheKhoaNguyen (12. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: DICE verstärkt Anti-Cheat-Aufwand - mehrere hundert Cheater gebannt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: DICE verstärkt Anti-Cheat-Aufwand - mehrere hundert Cheater gebannt


----------



## IlllIIlllI (12. Januar 2012)

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/metrohacker/stats/381413780/ komisch das metrohacker und seine 40 hackerfreunde alle noch spielen können :/


----------



## Viper0201 (12. Januar 2012)

Wow mehrere Hundert Respekt und weitere Tausend sind noch am cheaten. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein sich im Battlelog mal das Leaderboard genauer anzusehen. Jeder der da über 1000 Punkte in der Minute macht kann doch ohne zu zögern gebannt werden. Oder Leute die nur 1,6 Kungeln brauchen um jemanden zu killen.

Nur ein kleines Beispiel: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/s4nahmv89cx3y2pr/iteminfo/m98b/390277361/pc/
über 400% Genauigkeit mit der M98B und kein Headshot.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (12. Januar 2012)

das sind nicht mal 10% vom eisberg 
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/GER-Rudi 
der hier hält nur 1sek mit der MAG auf dich und dein panzer explodiert jede runde macht der son score http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15436384/1/236595493/


----------



## MChief0815 (12. Januar 2012)

Finde es auch komisch, dass so Spieler anscheinend erst bei einer Beschwerde VLLT gebannt werden.
Und die Statistik soll mal anständig zurückgesetzt werden. Hatte eigentlich immer einen auf Platz 1 in den Skill Leaderboards, der nicht mal Level 1 war...


----------



## X3niC (12. Januar 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> das sind nicht mal 10% vom eisberg
> Battlelog / Sign in
> der hier hält nur 1sek mit der MAG auf dich und dein panzer explodiert jede runde macht der son score Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


 Tja der wurde kurz nachdem du geschrieben hast gebannt.
Immer fleißig die Melde Funktion benutzten, man kann von Dice nicht erwarten, dass sie alle beobachten


----------



## Homeboy25 (12. Januar 2012)

Ihr habt recht !
Auch ich habe eine Liste angefertigt und diese sogar direkt an eine gesonderte Email geschickt die mir der Community Manager mitgeteilt hat.

Kein einziger wurde gebannt oder Sanktioniert davon!
Desweiteren kann man ganz einfach mal das Leaderboard durchgehen und sogar sehr deutlich sehen das dort gecheatet bzw. ein hack beim spielen genutzt wurde!

Also einfach alles nur PR, um einige Spieler zum spielen anzuregen.
Ich habe jetzt schon knapp 2 Monate kein BF3 mehr gespielt, weil mir das zu dumm geworden ist.

Ich bin ein eigentlich ein wahrer Fan von BF und hab alle Teile.

EA/Dice hat entweder nicht wirklich Lust oder nicht das nötige Personal um gegen diese Massen vorzugehen.

Dies wäre eigentlich eine Marktlücke, das es ein Unternehmen gibt das sich darauf spezialisiert Cheater und Hacker auszuschliessen, zu sanktionieren oder schon alleine versucht zu verhindern das die Hacks überhaupt greifen im Namen der Firma zb. EA/Dice wenn sie es alleine nicht schaffen.

Schliesslich ist die Betrüger Szene enorm gewachsen.
Da braucht es schon ein oder mehrere Unternehmen die sich auf sowas spezialisieren und dann Spieleherstellern/Publishern ihre Dienste anbieten.

Die Frage ist nur ob die Spielehersteller/Publisher etc das überhaupt wollen und bereit sind dafür Geld zu bezahlen das sie eine Firma dagegen vorgeht wenn sie selber nicht genug Mitarbeiter abstellen kann um dagegen vorzugehen.


----------



## pfc2k8 (12. Januar 2012)

X3niC schrieb:


> Tja der wurde kurz nachdem du geschrieben hast gebannt.
> Immer fleißig die Melde Funktion benutzten, man kann von Dice nicht erwarten, dass sie alle beobachten


 
Der wurde nicht gebannt. Das ist die richtige URL zu ihm: GER-Rudi
Aber rein von den Stats her finde ich ihn gar nicht verdächtig.

Und wenn ihr ein Spieler reportet, dann schreibt ausführlich den Grund hin und am besten noch einen Link zu einem Battle Report. Ich hab bis jetzt einen Spieler gemeldet, weil er ganz offensichtlich einen Aimbot benutzt hat und kurze Zeit später gab es sein Profil schon nicht mehr.


Interessant wäre auch zu wissen, was "weniger schlimme" Vergehen sind. Handelt es sich dabei um XP-Boosting?


----------



## CyrionXS (12. Januar 2012)

Hatte vor einiger Zeit llIlPM4NZ3R0llII gemeldet gehabt. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/de/soldier/llIlPM4NZ3R0llII/stats/334229180/
Sein Acc wurde gebannt/disabled, insofern ist da von meiner Seite wieder etwas vertrauen aufgebaut worden.
Mal ein Screenshot zum Masskillhack, den er benutzt hat.
http://oi44.tinypic.com/bfou2p.jpg

Interessantes zum erkennen ob saktioniert oder nicht: Über Battlelog ist er nicht mehr zu finden, über google schon.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/de/soldier/llIlPM4NZ3R0llII/stats/334229180/PC/
Jedoch ist das Profilbild ganz oben links ausgegraut/gebleicht, und das element "Profil von xxxx" darunter, ist auch nicht mehr anklickbar.
(Kann man so von Profilen die gerade Offline sind unterscheiden)


dafür...
ist dieser acc http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/_-ReconBabe-_/stats/249975922/pc/ noch aktiv.
Erkläre mir wer will, wie man in 38 Stunden über 2350 Combat efficiency Ribbons und 2600 P/minute bekommt.

Haben noch ne Lange liste vor sich die jungz.
Es wäre aber auch einfacher gewesen, lediglich den Masskill Hack per Patch zu unterbinden.


----------



## MChief0815 (12. Januar 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Hatte vor einiger Zeit llIlPM4NZ3R0llII gemeldet gehabt. Statistik & Fortschritt - llIlPM4NZ3R0llII - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> Sein Acc wurde gebannt/disabled, insofern ist da von meiner Seite wieder etwas vertrauen aufgebaut worden.
> Mal ein Screenshot zum Masskillhack, den er benutzt hat.
> http://oi44.tinypic.com/bfou2p.jpg
> ...


 
Man muss nur schauen wie viel Kills der in der kurzen Zeit hat. Ich habe 80 Stunden gespielt und über 3000 Kills und ich bin einer guter Spieler


----------



## CJ18 (12. Januar 2012)

Also langsam regt mich DICE, ganz ehrlich die erzählen "ja wir machen was" mir ist klar das man von heute auf Morgen nicht Millionen Spieler Prüfen kann, aber wie wäre es mal mit einen Battlelog Update? Man könnte ein Script einbauen der Stats Padder und Hacker automatisch bannt, man müsste nur ein guten Such Algorithmus schreiben, gestern Beispielweise bin ich einem Spiel gejoint wo die ersten beiden (Mein und Gegner Team) schon 30000 Punkte hatten und alle anderen nur um die 100, und das ist das nächste 90% der Server verstoßen gegen die Rules of Engagement (ROE) ein Beispiel wäre hier 1 oder 2 Player to start oder Bazooka M320 Autokick und da ist es ein leichtes für Statspadder mal eben sich schön zu puschen. Dann sollte JEDER Server Automatisch zu GGC und pbbans Streamen dann würde die Sache etwas anders aus sehen. Das nächste ist das wie schon erwähnt viele Server ein Script eingebaut haben wo man Automatisch bei Nutzung der Bazooka/RPG oder M320 Automatisch gekickt oder gebannt wird, was ist nun aber wenn ich auf ein Haus schieße und die Trummer 5 Feind einheiten treffen oder ich einen Panzer zerstöre und der Fahrer noch versucht zu entkommen, der stirbt durch die explosion, bei beiden wird aber angezeigt man habe jemanden mit Bazooka/RPG oder M320 getötet und schon hat man einen Ban, ich bin schon von ca 10 Server gebannt, weil mir das eigentlich egal ist die Bazooka/RPG oder M320 sind im Spiel also nutze ich sie, ich kann es verstehen wenn man man Leute Kickt oder Bannt wenn sie damit spammen.
Die sollten noch ein Melde Button machen wo man Server Melden kann die gegen die Rules of Engagement (ROE) verstoßen.


----------



## CyrionXS (12. Januar 2012)

@mchief0815
38 Stunden 11 289 kills, 
steht doch im verlinkten Profil.

Und mit 3000 kills bei 80 Stunden ist man sicherlich *kein* besonders guter Spieler.
Das schaffen durchschnittliche Spieler auf Large Conquest Maps wie Op Firestorm und dergleichen...

Man muss übrigens für einen Satz auch nicht den ganzen Roman Quoten.


----------



## alu355 (12. Januar 2012)

DICE ist eh lächerlich was ihre Cheaterpolitik angeht.
Das ganze ist eine reine PR Massnahme.
Wenn sie es wirklich ernst meinen würden, dann sollten sie die Origin Accounts der betreffenden Cheater schließen lassen, komischerweise geht das ja sonst auch bei weniger?
Aber dann würden die Cheater ja gar keine Spiele mehr kaufen und irgendein Salesmanager bei EA würde ganz dicke Krokodilstränen deswegen weinen und das geht ja nicht gelle? (Können Haie eigentlich weinen?)
Und Punkbuster? Da lachen sich die Cheater doch mittlerweile nur noch drüber kaputt.
PBB und GGC Stream müßten zur Pflicht werden, auf diesen Servern wird in schöner Regelmäßigkeit einer vom Server gejagt, bei den PB Servern passiert gar nichts in dem gleichen Zeitraum.
Gerade durch die Statistiken ist es unglaublich einfach herauszufinden wer cheatet und wer nicht, wenn jemand mehrere 10000 Punkte pro Minute macht ist das einfach ehrlich spielerisch nicht mehr möglich.
Ach was rege ich mich auf...


----------



## alu355 (12. Januar 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> @mchief0815
> Und mit 3000 kills bei 80 Stunden ist man sicherlich *kein* besonders guter Spieler.
> Das schaffen durchschnittliche Spieler auf Large Conquest Maps wie Op Firestorm und dergleichen...



Ah wieder so ein MöchtegernRambo... 
Erstens ist ein guter Spieler bei der BF Serie mitnichten derjenige der die meisten Kills hat, sondern der der dem Team am meisten bringt/zuspielt/für den Gesamtsieg arbeitet und zweitesn würde ich gerne wissen was denn ein "guter" Rambo aka Kills/Death Fetischist haben muß.
nein danke bitte nicht dich selber quoten.
Aber laß mich raten - du hast natürlich 900000 Kills bei 300 Stunden, und nein danke irgendein aus deinen Fingerchen gelutschtes Profil brauchst du nicht hier posten.


----------



## Famer555 (12. Januar 2012)

CJ18 schrieb:


> Also langsam regt mich DICE, ganz ehrlich die erzählen "ja wir machen was" mir ist klar das man von heute auf Morgen nicht Millionen Spieler Prüfen kann, aber wie wäre es mal mit einen Battlelog Update? Man könnte ein Script einbauen der Stats Padder und Hacker automatisch bannt, man müsste nur ein guten Such Algorithmus schreiben, gestern Beispielweise bin ich einem Spiel gejoint wo die ersten beiden (Mein und Gegner Team) schon 30000 Punkte hatten und alle anderen nur um die 100, und das ist das nächste 90% der Server verstoßen gegen die Rules of Engagement (ROE) ein Beispiel wäre hier 1 oder 2 Player to start oder Bazooka M320 Autokick und da ist es ein leichtes für Statspadder mal eben sich schön zu puschen. Dann sollte JEDER Server Automatisch zu GGC und pbbans Streamen dann würde die Sache etwas anders aus sehen. Das nächste ist das wie schon erwähnt viele Server ein Script eingebaut haben wo man Automatisch bei Nutzung der Bazooka/RPG oder M320 Automatisch gekickt oder gebannt wird, was ist nun aber wenn ich auf ein Haus schieße und die Trummer 5 Feind einheiten treffen oder ich einen Panzer zerstöre und der Fahrer noch versucht zu entkommen, der stirbt durch die explosion, bei beiden wird aber angezeigt man habe jemanden mit Bazooka/RPG oder M320 getötet und schon hat man einen Ban, ich bin schon von ca 10 Server gebannt, weil mir das eigentlich egal ist die Bazooka/RPG oder M320 sind im Spiel also nutze ich sie, ich kann es verstehen wenn man man Leute Kickt oder Bannt wenn sie damit spammen.
> Die sollten noch ein Melde Button machen wo man Server Melden kann die gegen die Rules of Engagement (ROE) verstoßen.


 

Oh mann, du hast vieleicht Probleme? Es gibt so viele Server. Spiel einfach auf einem Server wo du diese Waffen benutzen kannst, ohne gekickt zu werden. Ich wurde bis jetzt noch nie gebannt und ich spiele immer wie es mir passt!!!


----------



## johnyr069 (12. Januar 2012)

lächerliche aktion von dice, die mehr schein als sein zu vermitteln versucht.

z.b. spieler: xbadkiller100x  http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/de/soldier/xbadkiller100x/stats/356836357/

Kills 	24 894
Verluste 	112

spielzeit 25h
rang 88

dieser hat im bf3 forum geschätzte 20 einträge (die ältesten sind 5 wochen alt), es gibt sogar auf youtube videos von ihm, auf dem man ganz klar sieht, dass er cheatet. ich hab ihn persönlich 5 mal gemeldet, sprich auf den profil-melde-button geklickt (englisch/deutsch) + kampfbericht wo er 600/2 stats hatte, und das alles geschildert...

was kam dabei raus? nix, nada, njente... er spielt weiterhin



ich weiss ja nicht, ob ihr das video schon kennt, wo ein hacker das halbe dice team messert und auf youtube weiterhin damit prahlt, dass er noch nicht gebannt wurde:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAOvNRA3G7c   

ich fands belustigend anzuschauen...


----------



## CyrionXS (12. Januar 2012)

@alu355
Rambo ist cool, nur wie kommst du da jetzt drauf?

Ist dir nicht aufgefallen, dass ich meinen Acc spezeill nicht gepostet habe? warum wohl? um so Trollerei vorzubeugen. Hat offensichtlich nicht geklappt.
Ich bin übrigens vielleicht oberer Durchschnitt, hättest du aber begriffen was Gesprächsthema ist, würdest du hier nicht rumstänkern.  Es ging nie um " ich bin besser" , nur darum, ab welcher Killszahl man Cheater erkennen könnte. 

Und jo, ich hab ein paar hundert stunden, von daher glaube ich auch zu wissen, was einen guten Spieler ausmacht.
Frage mich nur, warum du kategorisch ausschliesst, dass es erfahrene*re* Spieler gibt, und ich einer davon sein könnte. Meinen Account könnte ich dazu Posten. Wäre aber natürlich kein Beweis für dich, selbst wenns der ziemlich selbe Profilname wie im Forum hier ist ^^  

Spiel dich also nicht so auf, du hast nichteinmal begriffen was Gesprächsthema war.
Wie auch, ich bezweifle, dass du überhaupt mitgelesen hast.

11.000 k bei 38h sind m.M nun mal ercheatet. Besonders als Recon.
Also nix mit Teamplay.


----------



## Larsi-Blasi (12. Januar 2012)

Ich find die mit dem Algorithmus der die Stats durchforstet eine gute Idee, es gibt genug Spieler die angeblich 10 000 Punkte pro Minute machen. Das ist spielerisch unmöglich. 
Mich wundert auch, warum z.B. der Spieler BF3W nicht gebannt wurde,  obwohl er bei Youtube ständig Videos mit Aimbots, Instant Kill Shot und son Kack postet. Das kann doch echt keine wirklich große Anstrengung für DICE sein, solche offensichtlichen Cheater zu bannen.
Einfach mal bei Youtube BF3H eingeben, dann sollte man die Videos finden.

Hier die Stats von dem ... Arschloch: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/BF3W/stats/382249759/


----------



## Alexey1978 (12. Januar 2012)

Auf dem Server meines Clans hatten wir gestern einen Spieler, der von einigen hartnäckig als Cheater bezeichnet wurde, weil er auf der Demavand Peak eine K/D von 68:19 hatte. Ich habe mir danach wie es ein braver Admin ja machen sollte mal sein Profil angesehen. 
Nur ist mir dort nix aufgefallen was nun unbedingt auf cheaten hindeutet. Es gibt eben ab und an Runden da läuft es einfach super und man macht überdurchschnittlich viele Kills. Ich habe den daher auch nicht vom Server gebannt, weil ich es für unfair halte einen wegen einer guten Runde zu bannen.

Hier mal der passende Battle-Report dazu. 

Es ist manchmal einfach schwierig festzutstellen wer cheatet und wer nicht. Der andere Spieler mit einer noch höheren K/D saß die ganze Runde im Panzer und wurde von 2 Pios repariert, daher konnte er soviele Kills machen ohne zu sterben. Es ist also nicht immer eindeutig zu sagen wer cheatet und wer nicht.

Bei K/D's von 100:1 oder höher oder bei "Score per minute" von weit über 1.000 wird's gerade auf's gesamte Profil gesehen relativ offensichtlich das da zumindest Statspadding betrieben wird/wurde anstelle von "ehrlichem" Spiel.


----------



## wind1945 (12. Januar 2012)

Leute ruhig ...

Bei Modern Warfare (egal welcher Teil) ist es doch nicht besser. Hier hat man wenigstens die Option einen Cheater zu melden. Ich meine das geht bei Steam nicht. (falls ich mich irre dann bitte das korrigieren) Das ist schon OK wie das läuft und wenn man auf einen Cheater trifft, dann melden bzw. Server wechseln.

Gruß


----------



## Bl4ckburn (12. Januar 2012)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Auf dem Server meines Clans hatten wir gestern einen Spieler, der von einigen hartnäckig als Cheater bezeichnet wurde, weil er auf der Demavand Peak eine K/D von 68:19 hatte. Ich habe mir danach wie es ein braver Admin ja machen sollte mal sein Profil angesehen.
> Nur ist mir dort nix aufgefallen was nun unbedingt auf cheaten hindeutet. Es gibt eben ab und an Runden da läuft es einfach super und man macht überdurchschnittlich viele Kills. Ich habe den daher auch nicht vom Server gebannt, weil ich es für unfair halte einen wegen einer guten Runde zu bannen.
> 
> Hier mal der passende Battle-Report dazu.
> ...



Ganz mein Gedanke, ich finds es auch schwer jemanden eindeutig zu entlarven. Ich mache es aber dann genau wie du und guck mir zuerst das Profil des Spielers an und dort dann genau auf Zielgenauigkeit, Win/Loose und Kill/Death.

Find es gut, dass Dice jetzt nochmal die Daumenschrauben anzieht! Weiter so!


----------



## CyrionXS (12. Januar 2012)

Zu oft kann mans an der Zielgenauigkeit leider auch nicht ableiten.
Jemand der mit Aimbot und Support-LMGs spielt, trifft aufgrund der Streuung eben auch nicht 100%,
Sniperwaffen/kugel brauchen auch ihre Zeit bis sie einschlagen, und treffen darum ebenfalls nicht immer.

Zudem ballern sie, wenn sie schlau sind, einfach ein paar Magazine in die Luft ( schon gesehen)

Einfacher isses, wenn sich die Cheater durch z.B. 100 Combat Efficiency Medals selbst verraten


----------



## CJ18 (12. Januar 2012)

Das mag zwar stimmen das man nicht immer gleich sieht ob jemand Cheatet, auch nicht immer sieht man es an seine Stats an es gibt die Hardcore Cheater und die Cheater die einfach zu low sind aber dennoch den Spiel Spaß haben wollen dann holen sich einen Hack für 60€ und schalten einfach nur NO Recoil oder den Wallhack an spielen dann aber noch immer schlecht weil sie ja nicht auffallen wollen, es gab da mal so ein ausführlichen Beitrag im EA Forum wo von einem Cheater erklärt wird was welcher Cheat macht und wann man was nutzt. Das andere ist was ich auch mal gelesen habe das EA ja nicht wirklich da was machen kann die können die Bannen ja aber EA muss ja beweisen das er Cheats benutzt und die andere Sache ist das ja nur das Spiel geschehen Manipuliert wird nicht das Spiel selber und darum halten sich die Entwickler meist da raus was ich aber ziemlich dumm gegenüber dem ehrlichen Spieler finde. Ich schaue mal das ich die ganzen Foren Beiträge mal rausgesucht bekomme da ich nicht mehr alles im Detail kenne.


----------



## Moleny (12. Januar 2012)

Mal ehrlich wenn man mal in dem einen oder anderen Hackerforum nachliest sieht man das die Jungs so gut wie keine Angst vor irgendwelchen Strafen haben. Das schlimmste was sie i.d.R. erwischt ist ein Stats-Reset, was sie wenig kümmert da die meisten ein Cheater-Acc haben und einen anderen zum ehrlichen Spielen. Und wenn es mal einen Bann gibt dann ist der oft nur temporär.

Sry aber um wirklich effektiv gegen Cheater vor zugehen müssten viel schneller permanente Verbannungen ausgesprochen werden und selbst dann wird es immer noch Leute geben für die der Spass am Cheaten den Preis für einen neuen BF3 Key wert ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Januar 2012)

Sie sollten einfach ein paar Leute dafür abstellen, die sich nur um das Thema Cheats kümmern. Dauernd die Ranglisten beobachten und dann entsprechend eingreifen. Wenn z.B. jemand 24.000: 12 K/D hat, dann cheatet der auf jeden Fall. So eine gute Bilanz kann kein Mensch schaffen, egal wie gut er ist.
Allerdings bringt es auch alleine nichts, die Leute nur zu bannen, sondern sie müssen sich generell im Internet mal umschauen. So lange es diverse Hacking Seiten gibt, mit Foren in denen diese Leute diese Hacks einfach so runterladen können, wird sich gar nichts ändern.

_Edit_: Kann sich z.B. jemand an diese Seite erinnern, die von Frogster verklagt wurde? Ich hab grad mal nachgeschaut, die gibt es immer noch und da werden auch weiter fröhlich hacks und cheats zu allen Spielen angeboten. Traurig 
Solche Seiten müssen unbedingt dichtgemacht werden. Weg damit!


----------



## CJ18 (12. Januar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Solche Seiten müssen unbedingt dichtgemacht werden. Weg damit!


 
Finde ich auch so wie sie es mit Kino.to gemacht haben und wenn sie was neues aufbauen wird auch diese Seite gesperrt und dann muss auch jedes Land durchgreifen man müsste Online Cheaten zu einer Straf Stat machen und die sollten Extrem Hohe geldstrafen bekommen und oder Haftstrafen und wenn sie Mindejährig sind dann erst recht eine hohe Geld Strafe das sie mal sehen wie sie ihr leben verbaut haben, und Internet sollte man den auch Sperren anders werden es solche Betrüger nie lernen, was mir noch einfällt gegen Raubkopien gehen die Entwickler vor aber gegen Cheater nicht, die sollten mal die ganzen Cheater zu Kasse bitten dann haben sie was sie wollten GELD.


----------



## Moleny (12. Januar 2012)

Shadow_Man;9406741
[i schrieb:
			
		

> Edit[/i]: Kann sich z.B. jemand an diese Seite erinnern, die von Frogster verklagt wurde? Ich hab grad mal nachgeschaut, die gibt es immer noch und da werden auch weiter fröhlich hacks und cheats zu allen Spielen angeboten. Traurig
> Solche Seiten müssen unbedingt dichtgemacht werden. Weg damit!


 Natürlich gibt es die Seite noch genau so wie viele, viele andere Hackerforen. Diese Foren sind wohl nicht nur eine Anlaufstelle für nervtötende Cheater-Kiddies sondern auch eine Erwerbsquelle  für fähige Programmierer. Vielleicht sollte EA mal darüber nachdenken solche Leute dafür einzusetzen ihre Onlinespiele cheatersicher zu machen, schließlich finden Hacker ja auch ständig neue Wege Anticheat Software ala Punkbuster zu umgehen, also müssten sie ja auch die richtigen sein wenn es darum geht sowas zu verhindern.


----------



## JanEric1 (12. Januar 2012)

CJ18 schrieb:


> Finde ich auch so wie sie es mit Kino.to gemacht haben und wenn sie was neues aufbauen wird auch diese Seite gesperrt und dann muss auch jedes Land durchgreifen man müsste Online Cheaten zu einer Straf Stat machen und die sollten Extrem Hohe geldstrafen bekommen und oder Haftstrafen und wenn sie Mindejährig sind dann erst recht eine hohe Geld Strafe das sie mal sehen wie sie ihr leben verbaut haben, und Internet sollte man den auch Sperren anders werden es solche Betrüger nie lernen, was mir noch einfällt gegen Raubkopien gehen die Entwickler vor aber gegen Cheater nicht, die sollten mal die ganzen Cheater zu Kasse bitten dann haben sie was sie wollten GELD.


 
alter das is nur ein spiel 
komm runter


----------



## tabaluga3447 (12. Januar 2012)

Moleny schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht sollte EA mal darüber nachdenken solche Leute dafür einzusetzen ihre Onlinespiele cheatersicher zu machen, schließlich finden Hacker ja auch ständig neue Wege Anticheat Software ala Punkbuster zu umgehen, also müssten sie ja auch die richtigen sein wenn es darum geht sowas zu verhindern.


 
So wie dieser eine Hacker der sich ins Pentagon gehackt hat und jetzt für den Hackschutz dort arbeitet.
Wäre natürlich klasse, halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das EA oder wer auch immer, wirklich Interesse daran hat.
Ihre Zuständigkeit hört beim Verkaufsstart auf. So ein Gefühl kriegt man zumindest als Kunde.


----------



## Joerg2 (12. Januar 2012)

Ich bin ja dafür die Mac- bzw. IP-Adresse des Hack-Users (das Wort Hacker kommt mir bei den meisten dieser Trainer-Downloader einfach nicht über die Lippen) sperren zu lassen (zusätzlich zum Key versteht sich), damit es zumindest nicht ganz so lächerlich einfach ist, weiterzumachen, denn bei gesperrter MAC-Adresse müsste man sich zumindest ne neue Netzwerkkarte oder Mainboard (eher unwahrscheinlich) holen, um weiterzuspielen.
Zwar kostet eine Netzwerkkarte nicht die Welt, aber 1. glaube ich, dass viele von  denen minderjährig und nicht in der Lage sind die zu verbauen und 2. ist ne Karte einzubauen zumindest mit ein bisschen Strafarbeit in Form von Einbau und Installation gegeben.

(Gut es gibt auch MAC-Spoofing, aber das erfordert auch etwas Aufwand und nicht jedem ist diese Möglichkeit bewusst)


----------



## CJ18 (12. Januar 2012)

JanEric1 schrieb:


> alter das is nur ein spiel
> komm runter


 
Achso dann sollten Kinderschänder, Raupkopierer und Mörder auch nicht so schlimm bestraft werden? Cheaten ist eine Manipulation und somit eine Straftat und die sollte auch hoch bestraft werden schließlich bekommt man für eine Raubkopie auch eine Geld Strafe und Haft, also gleiches recht für alle für ich mal sagen.



Joerg2 schrieb:


> (Gut es gibt auch MAC-Spoofing, aber das erfordert auch etwas Aufwand und nicht jedem ist diese Möglichkeit bewusst)



Leider gibt es Tool in diversen Hack Foren und Anleitungen wie man seine MAC ändern kann. Ob es geht weiß ich nicht muss so was noch nicht machen


----------



## johnyr069 (12. Januar 2012)

johnyr069 schrieb:


> lächerliche aktion von dice, die mehr schein als sein zu vermitteln versucht.
> 
> z.b. spieler: xbadkiller100x  Statistik & Fortschritt - xbadkiller100x - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> 
> ...


 
hahahaha  jetzt wurden die stats dieses cheaters auf 0 gesetzt, statt seinen account ganz zu bannen.... uhhhh dice ihr seid so hart gegenüber cheater... da läuft mir ein schauer über den rücken...  

egal ob deren stats resetet werden oder nicht... die leidtragenden bleiben die normalen spieler


----------



## MChief0815 (13. Januar 2012)

wind1945 schrieb:


> ... die Option einen Cheater zu melden. Ich meine das geht bei Steam nicht. (falls ich mich irre dann bitte das korrigieren) ...


 
Es gibt auf dem Steam Profil eines Users auch einen Button rechts oben, wo sich einer Liste aufklappt. Da gibt es eine Option einen Cheater zu melden. Dabei sollte Spiel und Hack angegeben werden.


----------



## alu355 (13. Januar 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> @alu355
> Ich bin übrigens vielleicht oberer Durchschnitt, hättest du aber begriffen was Gesprächsthema ist, würdest du hier nicht rumstänkern.  Es ging nie um " ich bin besser" , nur darum, ab welcher Killszahl man Cheater erkennen könnte.
> Und jo, ich hab ein paar hundert stunden, von daher glaube ich auch zu wissen, was einen guten Spieler ausmacht.
> Spiel dich also nicht so auf, du hast nichteinmal begriffen was Gesprächsthema war.
> Wie auch, ich bezweifle, dass du überhaupt mitgelesen hast.



Ah ja?
Wer auf einen Post eines anderen Forenusers nur damit antworten kann:



CyrionXS schrieb:


> @mchief0815
> Und mit 3000 kills bei 80 Stunden ist man sicherlich *kein* besonders guter Spieler.
> Das schaffen durchschnittliche Spieler auf Large Conquest Maps wie Op Firestorm und dergleichen...



Hat selber weder etwas zu dem Gesprächsthema beigetragen noch den Inhalt verstanden und sollte dann lieber mal "wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten" wie es so schön heißt. 
Du machst damit halt indirekt einen auf dicke Hose, herzlichen Glückwunsch du bist damit "übrigens vielleicht oberer Durchschnitt" - beim Trollen.
Und natürlich gibt es Spieler schon mit hunderten von Stunden - in deinem Fall merkt man aber, das egal ob es 10 oder 1000 sind nichts dazugelernt wird.


----------



## Alexey1978 (13. Januar 2012)

CJ18 schrieb:


> Achso dann sollten Kinderschänder, Raupkopierer und Mörder auch nicht so schlimm bestraft werden? Cheaten ist eine Manipulation und somit eine Straftat und die sollte auch hoch bestraft werden schließlich bekommt man für eine Raubkopie auch eine Geld Strafe und Haft, also gleiches recht für alle für ich mal sagen.


 
Also da lebt ja mal jemand in einer völlig schmerzfreien kleinen Welt. Allein das Du für cheaten oder auch schummeln auf Deutsch ein Gesetz und Strafen forderst zeigt, das Du wohl bisher ein recht behütetes Leben gehabt haben muss, wo PC-Spiele mehr Gewicht haben als die Realität. Zumindest kommst Du so rüber wenn Du schwerste Vergehen wie die von Dir genannten mit cheaten gleichsetzt und "gleiches Recht für Alle" forderst. Es entsteht doch keinerlei ernsthafter Schaden durch Cheater. Außer vielleicht verletzter Stolz und oder Aufregung der "ehrlichen" Mitspieler auf dem jeweiligen Server. Nur da es genug Optionen gibt sich andere Server zu suchen oder einen Admin zu bitten da mal zu prüfen und zu kicken/bannen ist Dein Vergleich mit echten Straftaten ja mal sowas von unangebracht.

Was machst Du denn, wenn beim Karten spielen oder "Mensch ärger Dich nicht" mal einer schummelt? Drehst Du dann auch so auf und verlangst Bestrafung? Holst Du dann nen Samurai-Schwert raus und forderst den Schummler auf Selbstmord zu begehen? Also wirklich.

Ich bin auch kein Freund von Leuten die bei online Titeln Cheat-Software einsetzen und wir verbannen bei uns auf dem Server auch immer wieder mal solche die eindeutig "cheaten". Aber man muß bei allem Verständniss doch auch mal ein wenig auf dem Teppich bleiben. Es ist ein Videospiel und nicht mehr. 

Es ist traurig, das es Menschen gibt, denen ein Spiel wichtiger ist als der Rest der Welt und die echten Probleme die es so gibt. Und da wundern wir uns ernsthaft, das Videospiele immer noch von vielen so negativ gesehen werden. Bei Spielern wie Dir ist es ja leider begründet.


----------



## Iruwen (13. Januar 2012)

johnyr069 schrieb:


> hahahaha  jetzt wurden die stats dieses cheaters auf 0 gesetzt, statt seinen account ganz zu bannen.... uhhhh dice ihr seid so hart gegenüber cheater... da läuft mir ein schauer über den rücken...
> 
> egal ob deren stats resetet werden oder nicht... die leidtragenden bleiben die normalen spieler


 
Und das erste was er nach dem Statsreset gemacht hat ist mit Aimbot und mass Murder Hack (den R17 ja angeblich fixen sollte) auf einen Server zu gehen, 6000SPM. Ist lächerlich, ich hab jetzt zwei Wochen nicht mehr gespielt und werd auch nicht weitermachen.
Nebenbei finde ich diesen Thread sehr aufschlussreich: Cheater und diese Ze - Forums - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## alu355 (13. Januar 2012)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch kein Freund von Leuten die bei online Titeln Cheat-Software einsetzen und wir verbannen bei uns auf dem Server auch immer wieder mal solche die eindeutig "cheaten". Aber man muß bei allem Verständniss doch auch mal ein wenig auf dem Teppich bleiben. Es ist ein Videospiel und nicht mehr.
> Es ist traurig, das es Menschen gibt, denen ein Spiel wichtiger ist als der Rest der Welt und die echten Probleme die es so gibt. Und da wundern wir uns ernsthaft, das Videospiele immer noch von vielen so negativ gesehen werden. Bei Spielern wie Dir ist es ja leider begründet.



Ok, ich muß beipflichten, er schlägt vollkommen über die Strenge, allein der Vergleich von Cheatern mit Mördern ist schon äußerst bedenklich.
Wiederum muß man sich aber Gedanken machen, in welcher Form Cheater in die Pflicht genommen werden können.
Meine Schwester ist Ärztin, kennt mein Hobby und hat mal im Spaß gemeint, man müßte mal eine Studie erstellen in wie weit Cheater zur Erhöhung der Gesundheitskosten der nichtcheatenden Spielerallgemeinheit führen - durch psychisch und physische negative Reaktionen darauf.
Das könnte man ja weiterspinnen - der dementsprechende Zeitverlust (und für viele Leute sind eine volle Stunde Battlefield am Tag schon reinster Luxus) der Spieler, die zum Beispiel nach einem neuen Server suchen müssen, connecten und so fort.
Das in "Arbeitsstunden" natürlich in deren Gehaltsklasse umgerechnet.
Wie hoch sind die finanziellen Aufwendungen der Spielehersteller beziehungsweise der Betreiber durch Cheater?
Extra Personal, zusätzliche Hardware (Diablo3 - Charaktere nur auf Servern nicht auf dem Heimrechner), Leistungen durch Drittfirmen etc. nicht zu vergessen die demenstprechend nötige Flatrate der User durch "erforderliche" Massnahmen wie eine durchgehend nötige Internetverbindung.
Einerseits bin ich ehrlich gesagt schon ein wenig verwundert, warum kein großes Haus wie EA noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen ist (in einem dementsprechenden Land mit teils unglaublichen Strafzahlungen ) Cheater gerichtlich zur Kasse zu bitten deswegen.
Andererseits habe ich ja schon erwähnt, daß ich glaube, das wahrscheinlich so manche Abteilung glaubt, daß man die Spielkäufe der Cheater braucht und aus diesem Grund nur aus PR-Gründen Cheater abgestraft werden um den "Mob" zu beruhigen, diese aber wie in vielen Fällen lediglich einen Statsreset bekommen, damit die Cheater und Hackergemeinde auch ja weiß, das man ruhig weiter die Produkte dieser Firma kaufen kann, da ja doch kaum was passiert.
Wenn man anscheinend jedem Raubkopierer notfalls maximal 5 Jahre(?) aufdrücken kann, dann wird es doch bei Cheatern ja genauso möglich sein.

Disclaimer  :
Ich bin gegen Haftstrafen für Cheaten, damit das klar ist - aber ich würde nicht gerade in Heulkrämpfe ausbrechen, wenn notorischen Cheatern die unbedingt allen anderen Spielern auf den Sack gehen müßen, für ihre Penetranz mal ordentlich tief in die Tasche gegriffen wird.


----------



## Draikore (13. Januar 2012)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Also da lebt ja mal jemand in einer völlig schmerzfreien kleinen Welt. Allein das Du für cheaten oder auch schummeln auf Deutsch ein Gesetz und Strafen forderst zeigt, das Du wohl bisher ein recht behütetes Leben gehabt haben muss, wo PC-Spiele mehr Gewicht haben als die Realität. Zumindest kommst Du so rüber wenn Du schwerste Vergehen wie die von Dir genannten mit cheaten gleichsetzt und "gleiches Recht für Alle" forderst. Es entsteht doch keinerlei ernsthafter Schaden durch Cheater. Außer vielleicht verletzter Stolz und oder Aufregung der "ehrlichen" Mitspieler auf dem jeweiligen Server. Nur da es genug Optionen gibt sich andere Server zu suchen oder einen Admin zu bitten da mal zu prüfen und zu kicken/bannen ist Dein Vergleich mit echten Straftaten ja mal sowas von unangebracht.
> 
> Was machst Du denn, wenn beim Karten spielen oder "Mensch ärger Dich nicht" mal einer schummelt? Drehst Du dann auch so auf und verlangst Bestrafung? Holst Du dann nen Samurai-Schwert raus und forderst den Schummler auf Selbstmord zu begehen? Also wirklich.
> 
> ...


 


Trotzdem bin ich auch für eine Geldstrafe oder sonst irgendwas, kann nicht sein das man sich aufs Zocken freut bissl Daddeln will mit Freunden oder so und dann solche Leute einem den Spaß verderben und einem den letzten nerv rauben. 

Härte Maßnahmen von den Firmen wären angebracht, aber die haben ja nur das Geld vor Augen was diese durch gebannte Cheater bekommen, von daher sollte man sich da nicht zu viel erhoffen.


----------



## Moleny (13. Januar 2012)

Draikore schrieb:


> Trotzdem bin ich auch für eine Geldstrafe oder sonst irgendwas, kann nicht sein das man sich aufs Zocken freut bissl Daddeln will mit Freunden oder so und dann solche Leute einem den Spaß verderben und einem den letzten nerv rauben.


 Leider gibts für sowas wie das Cheaten in Online-Spielen kaum Beispiele in der realen Welt die mit Strafen belegt werden. Man könnte es mit Betrug beim Kartenspielen vergleichen aber da geht es wiederum um Geld, beim online spielen wird man ja i.d.R. nicht um irgendwelche Sachwerte betrogen. Man könnte den Vergleich des Dopings im Leistungssport heranziehen aber auch da geht es ja wie um Gewinngelder um die man die ehrlichen Sportler betrügt. Man könnte es vielleicht am Besten mit Doping auf dem Bolzplatz vergleichen. 

In der realen Welt hat man die Möglichkeit Menschen die beim Pokern oder im Sport betrügen zukünftig auszuschließen, im Internet es ein absolut anonymes Vergehen, es stehen i.d.R. keine persönlichen Daten dahinter, wird ein Cheater erwischt braucht er nur einen neuen Account. Wenn es wirklich eine Straftat wäre, wäre die Verfolgung zu aufwändig für das was am Ende dabei herum kommt. Mit welchen Strafen sollte man Cheater denn vor Gericht belegen? Sozialstunden? 

Es müsste ein Tatbestand sein der Abmahnfähig ist, dann könnten sich die geldgeilen Abmahnanwälte darauf stürzen, aber ganz so leicht wie in den P2P-Börsen kommen die wohl nicht an die IP-Adressen und somit an die Klardaten der Cheater.


----------



## Iruwen (13. Januar 2012)

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

Na der Server Patch hat ja mal richtig was gebracht gegen den Mass Murder Hack.


----------



## CJ18 (13. Januar 2012)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Es ist traurig, das es Menschen gibt, denen ein Spiel wichtiger ist als der Rest der Welt und die echten Probleme die es so gibt. Und da wundern wir uns ernsthaft, das Videospiele immer noch von vielen so negativ gesehen werden. Bei Spielern wie Dir ist es ja leider begründet.


 
Ich kann schon noch von Realität und Spiel Welt unterscheiden, aber ich bin einfach der Meinung das ich mein Verdammt hart Verdienstes Geld in ein Tolles Spiel stecke und dann von anderen die nichts in der Birne haben mir den Spiel Spaß zu verderben und bekanntlich muss man aus seinen Fehlern lernen und wenn man Online Cheater nur sperrt werden sie es nie lernen man sieht ja wie sie sich sogar lustig über DICE, EA und co machen und wenn sie mal als Beispiel eine extrem Hohe Geldstrafe bekommen so dass sie ewig daran zu knabbern haben dann wird man sich überlegen ob man so was noch mal tut. Und das hat nichts mit RealLife oder Spiel Welt zu tun man muss sich an Regeln halten und man wird ja schon für das auf den Boden spucken Bestraft oder wenn man jemand in Internet Mobb aber nicht für das Cheaten, aber natürlich übertreibe ich ja, nur bis zu dem Punkt bis es dann wieder heist Junge tötet Zivilisten weil er ein Brutaler Killer Spieler war und auf Cheater nicht klar kam dann wird sich Gedanken gemacht, immer wenn es zu SPät ist. Sorry das ich das so krass sehe, aber ich kann wetten das einige schon vor Wut was kaputt geschlagen haben weil sie einen Cheater begenet sind.


----------



## tavrosffm (13. Januar 2012)

also ich hab ja bisher noch niemanden konkret gegen mich oder andere auf dem server cheaten gesehen...aber eben bis gestern.
klar gibt es immer mal den ein oder anderen bei dem man meint der spiel mit autoaim (bei bf3 kommt dieses gefühl irgendwie sehr häufig vor) gerade wenn derjenige einen gar nicht direkt sieht und schon angeschossen wurde dieser sich aber dreht und man hört nur kurz zip zip und schon ist man platt.
also ich denke mal bei bf3 wird das autoaimen sehr häufig genutzt auch wenn man es direkt nicht beweisen kann.
mich wundert die art wie es gestern gewesen ist.
scheint nach der news einen regelrechten run der cheater gegeben zu haben.

ich hatte mich auf nem ggc server eingeloggt.
kaum war ich drauf wurde ich von einem sniper abgemurkst der ziemlich weit weg war.
kann mal passieren aber ich saß im panzer als gunner!!!
der typ hat wie wild um sich geschossen und es wurde kurz still im spiel (waren ca 50 leute auf dem server) aber im chat hatte man mitbekommen dass der wohl einige so abgemurkst hatte.
es sind zwei drei jets einfach so vom himmel gefallen bis die admins den rausgeschmissen hatten.

dass es cheater wohl immer geben wird ist nicht zu vermeiden bzw. noch nicht.
dass die aber so freizügig und hemmungslos ihre cheats ausprobieren ist schon merkwürdig und auf der anderen seite beschämend für dice/pb/ea.
dass das irgendwelche krösus kids oder reiche osteuropäer gibt die für cheats geld ausgeben und nach account ban einfach ein neues spiel installieren kann schon sein aber....ich bin dann gestern auf dem gleichen server geblieben und was soll ich sagen es kamen noch zwei andere (bei ca.2 stunden spielzeit) die unfair gespielt hatten und auch nach einiger zeit vom server verschwunden sind da bei denen auch offensichtlich war dass sie unfair gespielt hatten.
einer saß im jet und hat alles platt gemach (mit der gun) sodass niemand mehr in nen flugzeug oder gefährt gestiegen ist.
klar gibt es auch gute piloten aber der benutzte auf jeden fall ein autoaim.
ich bin zwei mal in einen heli und einmal in einen jet gestiegen mit dem heli konnte ich gerade so an höhe gewinnen mit dem jet nicht starten bis der dann wieder kam.
wahnsinn...hab ich echt nie erlebt bei keinem bf teil.

ich mach mal ein fass auf:
ich tippe mal dass activision dahinter steckt.
ist doch ne saugeile marktstrategie wie man seinen kontrahenten mit dem gleichen produkt eins auswischen kann.
wieviele spiele muss man kaufen um den spielspaß für alle zu vernichten?
zumal es ja wohl eine weile dauert bis reagiert wird und ea die accounts sperrt.
gehen wir mal von einigen tausend gekauften spielen aus (peanuts für eine marketingabteilung von activision).
klingt ein bischen weit hergeholt aber mich würde das nicht groß wundern heutzutage.
für erfolg geht man ja über leichen.

was anderes kurioses...ich sehe in letzter zeit häufiger nach ableben denjenigen in der killcam wie er in die luft schießt während er seine waffe lädt.
sieht auch irgendwie kurios aus.
habt ihr das auch schon bemerkt?


----------



## CJ18 (13. Januar 2012)

So etwas ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen  Aber was ich oft sehe das jemand schießt und dabei nach lädt sieht auch komisch aus


----------



## tavrosffm (14. Januar 2012)

CJ18 schrieb:


> So etwas ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen  Aber was ich oft sehe das jemand schießt und dabei nach lädt sieht auch komisch aus


 
das mein ich doch.


----------



## Watwiewer (14. Januar 2012)

Den Nachladebug habe ich auchschon einige male bemerkt.
Da es aber Animationen sind,gehe ich davon aus dass die nur verzögert Angezeigt wird.
Soll meinen dass wenn man in der killcam die Waffe schon Feuern sieht wobei sie noch Geladen wird einfach eine Verzögerung ist.
Kann man einfach selbst testen und versuchen seine Waffe abzufeuern wobei man gerade kurz zuvor nachladen gewählt hat,es geht nicht.
Cheater hab ich nicht unbedingt vermehrt bemerkt,es muss schon Offensichtlich sein bevor man sich Sicher sein kann.


----------

